# My new 2014 Tundra...



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

.... Finally made its way from the factory in San Antonio. 4x4 Crewmax Limited with the 5.7ltr V8

I'll take delivery on it tomorrow from one our very own 2cool Toyota sales guys SaltH2OAssasin at Star Toyota, it's the 3rd new Crewmax I've bought from him since 2007


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

nice sled!! enjoy!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dang. New truck. New wife in just over a week. Living large my friend. Lol. 

Congrats and nice lookin truck BTW.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice truck. I have a 2001 Tundra and love it.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Nice! When my '07 CrewMax Limited gets a little older, I'll be getting me another one as well. I like bright lights in my cab. I have VLeds (5k) in my cab and love them.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

NICE!!


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

What do something like that run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice Trods!!!!!!!!!

I love my Tundra


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice truck! I love my 2013 CrewMax!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Nice ride, how the heck does it already have 245 miles? I would be negotiating on used prices 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy Bajiggers Terry...... That is a NICE truck ! ! !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Nice ride, how the heck does it already have 245 miles? I would be negotiating on used prices
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


They are built in San Antonio, I was tired of waiting so Star Toyota sent someone to drive it to League City.


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

I've got a 2012 crewmax platinum 4x4 that I really like. Well the only thing I dont like about it is the gas mileage.

Good looking truck, enjoy. schmitty


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

who wants heirs to fly first class. Hope that heathen doesnt park in your spot now. Nice.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

trodery said:


> They are built in San Antonio, I was tired of waiting so Star Toyota sent someone to drive it to League City.


Cool, figured it was driven here, just wondering why vs. transport.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice truck. You cannot go wrong with a Toyota.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great looking truck Terry. Call me when you pick it up so we can put the bedrug in. Tell Tommy I said he needs to give you one of the toyota racing caps


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Terry I'm impressed. You've come a long way from the PIMP JUICE.  That is one beautiful ride my friend....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I love my 07' with 105K

5.7 still gets it

Avg 16-17

Only wish was it was 4WD


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice---you going to pull anything big with it?


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful truck Sir! I'm waiting to see the Texas Edition. I have an '08 Tundra but may buy a new one soon.
Mine is Bright White and that will be the color of the new one too.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Terry, mine's bigger.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice truck sir! Love my 2012!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice ride. Plenty of towing power I assume. I love my 250. If I did it over I'd prob roll with a new Toyota. I rode in one really nice ride and interior.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Man, you took on two high maintenance items in about a week. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You make way too much money Trod! J/K, Nice truck buddy!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

rusty2009 said:


> Great looking truck Terry. Call me when you pick it up so we can put the bedrug in. Tell Tommy I said he needs to give you one of the toyota racing caps


Hey Rusty, as soon as I leave the dealership this morning I'll come straight to your place for the install


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I saw the new Toyota this morning and I will go out on a limb and say that is the best looking truck for 2014. I can not wait till it is time for me to get a new truck because I am all over the Tundra. Come on Chevy just fall apart.....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Swwwwweeeeet! Yea, I envy you. Great looking truck.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

VERY nice !


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey trodery, I don't need to know what you paid for the new truck, but may I ask what the sticker price is?
Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice wheels... How come it ain't lime green ???....


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ted Gentry said:


> Terry, mine's bigger.


Bigger yes, but it has that 4 letter word on it!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

snus said:


> hey trodery, i don't need to know what you paid for the new truck, but may i ask what the sticker price is?
> Thanks


$45,231


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Snus said:


> Bigger yes, but it has that 4 letter word on it!


that increases its value


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

What is the MPG on the new Tundras?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> What is the MPG on the new Tundras?


I'm not sure, with it being a 4x4 and the 5.7 probably 14-17


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking,how much was it?


----------



## JPaul (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice ride I like the new screens and display - I'm on my second Tundra since '07. Put 150,000 miles on the first one without it being in the shop once, except for oil changes and tire rotations. Just gave my new one a 30,000 mile face lift with a lift and wheels.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

GUNSNREELS said:


> If you don't mind me asking,how much was it?


That question was sort of answered above


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

gasp!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Was picking up my new Tundra from having the interior treatment done and trodery was in picking up his. 

Nice meeting you


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

trodery said:


> $45,231


Thank you trodery.....maybe I will be able to find a SR5 double cab with a few extras around $40,000.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Trod's 2014 Tundra*

Here is Terry in his new 2014 Tundra 4x4 Crewmax Limited. Thanks for your business once again.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

plhsurfer said:


> Was picking up my new Tundra from having the interior treatment done and trodery was in picking up his.
> 
> Nice meeting you


It was nice meeting you as well my friend!

I got her home finally!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yore double-wide looks better than my double-wide...

Carry on...sad_smiles


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Big house, big truck uhm...LOL!

Nice truck...better looking than past years I think.

I guess the thing I like about Toyota and Nissan trucks is that you don't have to worry about them...they just do what they're supposed to do.

TH


----------



## jakeego1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful truck bud!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice truck.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Your pic is better than mine. It does the truck justice. Thanks again!!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I still can't make up my mind on those. I am not a chrome fan but the interior finally got the much needed upgrade. I may have bought one if they were out last Feb but since they weren't, I did not. Hope I don't regret it in 10 yrs.

Nice truck at any rate.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*wheels*

Did you swap out the wheels on it? Wheels are different in the last pictures?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MajekMike said:


> Did you swap out the wheels on it? Wheels are different in the last pictures?


Yes sir, I had them swapped out! I had some fancy/expensive wheels on the 2011 Tundra I traded in and I liked them better than the wheels that came on the 14 Tundra Limited


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

wonder when the diesel option will surface????


----------



## Lusso22 (May 20, 2013)

Very nice! The 2014's have a tough look to them, I like them, a lot...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I see a stray leaf in your yard! h: :rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I see a stray leaf in your yard! h: :rotfl:


LOL....that vent thingy on the roof is crooked too....:biggrin:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats. I love those Tundras...just dont care much for the interior for some reason.

Salth2o - how long have you been working at Star?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I see a stray leaf in your yard! h: :rotfl:


LOL, My yard guy will have those leaves picked up today. 



Brete said:


> LOL....that vent thingy on the roof is crooked too....:biggrin:


DANG YOU BRETE!!! :slimer:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I think I see a stalker behind the bush on the left? :spineyes:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> Congrats. I love those Tundras...just dont care much for the interior for some reason.
> 
> Salth2o - how long have you been working at Star?


I've been her for 6 1/2 years.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SHrubs need trimmin'


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL, My yard guy will have those leaves picked up today.
> 
> DANG YOU BRETE!!! :slimer:


You ever straighten up them crooked,unlevel safety hazard sidewalks?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

So... I'm guessing Pimp Juice Green wasn't a standard option, Trod?


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> wonder when the diesel option will surface????


As of now, Toyota claims it has no plans to put a diesel in their half ton. And since they don't make anything larger...............
So, it looks like its Nissan and Dodge for 2014, with Ford and Chevy maybe in 2015.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I like it. But does the 4wd package automatically come with the nerf bars? Not a big fan of those.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice whip! I love my 2007 Tundra, one of these days I will get a little newer one...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm getting truck fever!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Melon said:


> I'm getting truck fever!


 Well don't just shoot the first one you see. Control your breath and squeeze the trigger. Oh, you said "truck fever".


----------

